# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  21 тайное желание каждого мужчины

## Irina

1. Восьмое марта перенесли бы на двадцать девятое февраля. Раз в четыре года это еще можно вынести.

2. Пластическая операция по увеличению женской груди входила бы в программу бесплатного медицинского страхования.

3. Для зачатия ребенка требовалось бы совместное участие одного мужчины и четырех женщин.

4. Чтобы предохранить партнершу от зачатия, достаточно было бы во время секса сложить пальцы крестиком за спиной.

5. Всех женщин звали бы одинаково - для простоты в общении.

6. У всех женщин была бы аллергия на золото, драгоценные камни и меха животных.

7. В женских носах стояли бы специальные фильтры, заглушающие запахи пива, пота и лука.

8. Купальник-бикини считался бы идеальным костюмом для бизнес-леди. И не бизнес тоже.

9.Чтобы расстегнуть застежку бюстгальтера, достаточно было бы легко на нее дунуть.

10.Месячные у женщин были бы один раз в год. Во время открытия рыболовного сезона.

11.Галстук можно было бы не завязывать. А ширинку - не застегивать.  

12.Раз в месяц каждый имел бы оговоренное трудовым законодательством право поджигать свой офис.

13.Волосы из носа, а также со спины легко трансплантировались бы на голову.

14.Длину щетины и уровень эрекции ты мог бы регулировать по собственному желанию - как уровень громкости в приемнике.

15.Автомагистрали не имели бы ограничений по скорости. И в обязательном порядке строились бы в форме гигантского овала.

16.У мужчин тоже бывали бы множественные оргазмы.

17.Были бы изобретены носки, которые всегда существовали бы только попарно. Оставленные тобой в разных местах, они энергично подползали бы друг к другу.

18.Сиденья на унитазах откидывалась бы вверх сразу после того, как с них вставали.

19.В каждом баре стояли бы раскладушки для тех, кто не собирается сегодня отсюда уходить.

20.Мусорные пакеты покидали бы дом самостоятельно. По ним достаточно было бы хорошенько наподдать ногой.

21.Мужчина, пришедший в детский сад на утренник посмотреть, как его дети пляшут танец гномиков, в принудительном порядке транспортировался бы на остаток дня в тайский массажный салон - для психической реабилитации.

----------

